# Throws snow 100' !!!



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue how they came up with that as it's basically just a big MTD feeding 45" of cut into a 16" impeller. Fifty feet in good conditions, maybe.
This reminds me of the Stanley dual wheeled ones that were know to break easily and often. When you get this big it seems you should be using a rider IMHO.
AND if you're going to be asking 1,200 you could at least hose off the dust and get some clear photos in your ad.









Large Craftsman snowblower 48-in - farm & garden - by owner - sale


Large Craftsman snowblower 48-in auger will shoot 100 ft. Extremely powerful duals 9 horsepower....



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Certainly scary! It does have duals 9 horsepower per the ad:
"Extremely powerful duals 9 horsepower"
Omg duals 9!!!Wow! I'm sold


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

48" bucket and 9HP and 100 feet, Hmmm I don't think so.
Can't understand why the 9/48 never caught on


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I hadn't thought of it before but being a 420cc shouldn't it be more like a 13-16 hp engine ? Even so it seems pretty underpowered for a 45" wide bucket if it was full of 20" deep snow.
I don't want to pick on the seller but I think someone wanting that kind of money should at least have an idea of what they are selling. 
Not sure if this is the same model as seller but close.









Craftsman 88398 CX Series 45" 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower w/ EZ Steer & Electric Start


The Craftsman CX Series (45-Inch) 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower w/ EZ Steer & Electric Start 88398 has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top two-stage snowblower.




www.snowblowersdirect.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have no clue how they came up with that as it's basically just a big MTD feeding 45" of cut into a 16" impeller. Fifty feet in good conditions, maybe.
> This reminds me of the Stanley dual wheeled ones that were know to break easily and often. When you get this big it seems you should be using a rider IMHO.
> AND if you're going to be asking 1,200 you could at least hose off the dust and get some clear photos in your ad.
> 
> ...


Yep, I always do that, good for the sale. More then one picture too.
But you know, people are people........  
Should have said 1000', sounds more impressive. I wonder how he measured the 100'?
Some would believe him too, I wonder what is wrong with it? 

As soon as he sells it 2 feet of snow will come his way.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I hadn't thought of it before but being a 420cc shouldn't it be more like a 13-16 hp engine ? Even so it seems pretty underpowered for a 45" wide bucket if it was full of 20" deep snow.
> I don't want to pick on the seller but I think someone wanting that kind of money should at least have an idea of what they are selling.


Maybe duals 9 hp = 18hp 
Incredible
Hurry over so you get there before me!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't believe it has a 16" impeller. I'm not aware of any premium manufacturer using anything over 14", let alone a Craftsman. Maybe the 9Hp was a detuned 420, to get a lower price point.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

It reminds me of the huge Troy-Bilt 45' wide with dual wheels!...  ...but I've never heard of a 48''...

Claude.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The picture doesn't look like 48"? And I don't see 2 engines, behind the auger it doesn't look wide enough for 2 engines.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The picture doesn't look like 48"? And I don't see 2 engines, behind the auger it doesn't look wide enough for 2 engines.


Where did you see "2 engines" mentioned?? I think you misinterpreted "duals" which is for dual wheels...


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> 48" bucket and 9HP and 100 feet, Hmmm I don't think so.
> Can't understand why the 9/48 never caught on


its a 420cc engine, that would quite easily be 13hp or more,

100 feet is not a large exaggeration, it would be close quite close IMO


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you pull up the link I posted in my previous post the specs state a 16" impeller 









Craftsman 88398 CX Series 45" 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower w/ EZ Steer & Electric Start


The Craftsman CX Series (45-Inch) 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower w/ EZ Steer & Electric Start 88398 has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top two-stage snowblower.




www.snowblowersdirect.com


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you pull up the link I posted in my previous post the specs state a 16" impeller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I read that. But honestly, it doesn't seem to fit the build. It might have been a typo. Maybe 16" auger? But then again, Ariens only puts 16's augers on their pro line.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a video of Cub Cadet's version. I actually got behind one of these at my "out in the country" Cub, Husqvarna, Ariens dealer once. Truly massive. Cub Cadet 45" mega blower


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a Bolens 45" also. Looks like it's throwing just 99 feet. Ugh, time to take it in for service.
Mega Bolens


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

sounds like mtd branded them with every name they own or supply,


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Mountain Man said:


> I don't believe it has a 16" impeller. I'm not aware of any premium manufacturer using anything over 14", let alone a Craftsman. Maybe the 9Hp was a detuned 420, to get a lower price point.


Yes, it does have a 16" impeller and 16" augers but throwing snow 100' is not true. My 23 year old MTD YardMan is 33" wide, 16" four blade impeller and 13 HP and it will throw the dry snow 45' easily, wet, heavy snow 35'


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The Q said:


> Yes, it does have a 16" impeller and 16" augers but throwing snow 100' is not true. My 23 year old MTD YardMan is 33" wide, 16" four blade impeller and 13 HP and it will throw the dry snow 45' easily, wet, heavy snow 35'
> View attachment 176684


That is in like new shape? 
Is that a picture of when it was new or did you do a repaint?


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Lol, that is a picture of my snowblower when I registered on this site back in 2016. However, I always take very good care of all my equipment. There are other photos in my album and it really hasn`t changed at all. Below is a photo I just took today. The only addition is I added chains about 2 years ago and replaced my auger belt a few weeks ago. This blower has been great and has never let me down (knock on wood).


----------

